# Betta bulbs



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone had success with the "betta bulbs" they sell that are supposed to sprout into a plant? How long did they last, and what do they look like when they sprout?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I did not have a good experience with betta bulbs. I bought a pack that had three bulbs in it. They all molded. No sprouts. From what I've heard though, this is typical - most people only get one bulb to sprout of the many they purchase. Very rarely is the success rate greater, but if you're willing to try, you might be able to get one going. From the people that do manage to grow them, I've heard nothing but good things about the plant.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

try the ones at wal-mart they worked for me and their really pretty


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

I purchased my betta bulbs from wal-mart the night I setup my tank.
Out of 5 bulbs, 2 molded, 2 never grew (and might still be floating around in the aquarium) and 1 after exactly 5 weeks sprouted and was an Apongeton. 

It is a very flourishing plant, bushy sort of plant with long stems that end in finger length, inch wide leaves. There are ussually about 12 or 14 of these leaves at any given time, and there seems to be a new chute each week that continues to send up little straight white flowers that grow out of the water for the past 2 months. It is remarkable to watch that chute grow. Because it looks distinctly different from the rest of the leaves, and it clears from the bottom of the aquarium to the water line in less than 3 days; you can literally observe this plant growing. 

I would buy them again for my 10 gallon if I didn't have Marine plans for it in the future. 

Just let the bulbs do their thing in your aquarium, and forget about them. Some might mold over. Instead of removing them, I wish i tried brushing them off with a tooth brush and dropped them back in. 

Your mileage may vary. But remember to let them be for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you soo much for your detailed review, Tinthalas! Really appreciate all the details. Hmm, I can't decide if it will be a waste of money to buy these though, as the growing success rate doesn't seem too high. I should probably invest in a plant that's already alive, but it sure would be fun to watch them grow! I might give it a try.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always have had luck with them. I get them home and bury them in the gravel and they sprout in a few weeks then get too big and i give them away. I did dose with fertilizers though.


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

Ive only had one bulb ever sprout and that was a red tiger lotus, lasted for years and it was from walmart...though now I have a lfs that sells them already sprouted, if you can get them that way, id recomend it


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Blu said:


> Ive only had one bulb ever sprout and that was a red tiger lotus, lasted for years and it was from walmart...



envy..... I love red plants in my aquarium.. And mine alwas have a knack o turning green. Grrr.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I need to burry it!!! =D Thanks! Ridiculous directions said not to! >=/


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't bury it completely if you do. If you have regular neutral gravel, it won't help. If you have an enriched substrate or potting soil base, I would say that you should bury it, but leave the top half exposed.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah! I have one bulb half covered but the other one is completely buried. I'll fix that.

I'm getting fertilizer tomorrow from petsmart after work. =] I'm also gonna reset up my 5 gallon tomorrow and put the bulbs in there. =]


----------

